# Passion HD Fortec Star



## Percy (Jan 10, 2003)

I brought a Passion HD box for my upstairs tele. I've had my Tivo working with Sky HD box downstairs for a few years but don't really watch Sky so I'm thinking of getting rid of it. The Passion box has a Freesat EPG. I see a Tivo can now control a Humax Freesat box so is there anyway I could get my Tivo to control a Passion box. Its got a much better picture than my Sky box on SD and HD.Thanks


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You can run a guided set up for Freesat but it would depend on the control codes for the Passion box o) either being the same as an existing STB in the database or being added either by capturing with a Philips Pronto (or compatible) remote or by Tivo themselves in the states.
You'll probably have to try it to find out.


----------

